# Thein baffle - PVC size?



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Purchased a 20g can so I can move up from my 5g bucket with Woodstock lid. Going to make the Thein, and I'm good with that process. 

I'm using 2.5" vac hose and need to know if it will be possible to use 2 or 3" PVC with some sort of collar or connection for the lid pieces. If I can't it's not a big deal, but it would save me a rather lengthy trip. 

Thanks. For reference, I'm using Ridgid and Shop Vac 2.5" hoses or Rockler's 2.5" flex hose.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Coch
Are you asking if you can get couplings and connectors to go from the Shop Vac hose to PVC ? Yes



















Did I misinterpret your question?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Are you sure they are a 2 1/2" hose. Most shop vacs use a 2 1/4" hose. I used 2 1/4 hose fittings from Woodcraft and where I needed to use PVC fixtures, I believe I used 2".

Heres my Thien thread. It works excellent!!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/thien-cyclone-22851/


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I made this message right before church, so I didn't have access to the hoses to see what the diameter was, and I have examples to see if anyone had 1st hand experience. 

I was asking if there was size pipe that hooked straight to the hose so I wouldn't have to make a trip to Rockler. Was considering one or two (sandwiching the MDF) pieces of PVC and being able to grab everything at HD. 

Hope that clears up the question.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I couldnt locate anything in the plumbing section that would hook up to the vac hoses. I had to get DC fittings at Woodcraft.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

That was what I found as well. This Woodstock lid on my bucket works so well it will stay put for now and I'll see just how fast it takes me to fill it up, and use the can for trash as I anticipated.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Depending what tools your hooking it up to, it will fill up rather quick. Mine is on a 30 gal can and I can fill it up in an hour with the planer hooked up.


----------

